
Startup Ideas - gduverger
https://gduverger.com/5-startup-ideas/
======
gduverger
I have always loved working on side projects. It has been a great source of
learning and opened many professional doors. The challenge is that I have more
ideas than time. Help me decide which project I should focus on in 2020.

